# useless Billy said happy Thanksgiving to all and to all a good night. #219



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Were live


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Goot un MT


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Billy said he is gonna go shoot a turkey tanight fur lunch tamarra


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy New Years!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

Also, happy birthday!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

Merry Easter everybody!


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey acorn maker


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

6:43


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy festivus


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Mr. Mattech.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey, killed any good deer yet?


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

When do we do the airing of grievances?


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Cliff rift rush them high TCR high


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Now


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Pm them to oops


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey, killed any good deer yet?



Nope. But I've seen more this month than I have the past 2 seasons combined thanks to part of my hunting club being clear cut. Looks like they will be finishing up Friday.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Clearcut is good stuff.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I talked with my buddy a little while ago. We were talking about Ducks, he is from Stuttgart ark. He was telling me he hunts on land owned by the guy that owns the Dallas cowboys and the owner of macks prairy wings, that's his cousin. I've been trying to get an invite for years. Don't think it will ever happen.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

He also owns 500 acres out there.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

He talks about it like its nothing.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

It ain't nothing to them guys, they see it everyday. They don't like outsiders coming in though. If duck hunting didn't bring in such big money they'd never let anybody hunt over there.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I went through the duck phase from 1990 to mid 2000's and one day I just lost interest. Actually, when my lab died I never went back. She was born in 1990 and died in 2007 and she loved the ducks.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm about to become selabutt. Wemmins is too dang clingy.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Just leave me alone and hush it.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Did I miss anything


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Good un matt


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

strang


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

7...


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

5...


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Clearcut is good stuff.



That's where I shoot my does and got soot all over them.  I answered my thread question.  They do go into a burnt clear cut.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

And counting


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

bigelow said:


> 7...



= headache


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Duck huntin is for sissies


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Duck huntin is for sissies



It's like dove huntin


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

B0$$ am I a billy?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey pappy happy thanksgiving


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Big don't drink and drive that guy said


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

Pappy says hay pappy


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Just leave me alone and hush it.



You leave me alone stop PMin me


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy says hay pappy



Any plans tomorrow ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

Pappy gotta go get some more 'maters.  I ain't gots enuff fer da Brunswick stew I am making


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Strang hey


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

gonna go to mama's and pig out, then so sqwerl huntin


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

No justice no piece


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> gonna go to mama's and pig out, then so sqwerl huntin



Sounds fun, sqwerl part


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

I was wondering about crusT talking 'bout sellinbut


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't shoot the Doe Sqwerls


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

We need to do something about the sqwerl limits


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Sounds fun, sqwerl part



it has become an annual event..  lunch and then sqwerl hunt.  Last year we got 14 I think


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

You can't eat sqwerl horns


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Sqwerl flop


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Big is prolly on 8


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

I only kill 6-1/2 year old sqwerls with at least 4 points pointing down.  If one of the boys kills a doe sqwerl, we make him swim nekkid cross the farm pond twice.  Once with the dead sqwerl in his mouth.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> B0$$ am I a billy?



Only time will tell PH


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Only time will tell PH



But.... I did an acceptance speech


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

we use the sqwerl toenails to make lights to hang from da ceiling


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I only kill 6-1/2 year old sqwerls with at least 4 points pointing down.  If one of the boys kills a doe sqwerl, we make him swim nekkid cross the farm pond twice.  Once with the dead sqwerl in his mouth.



Sounds like qsm quality sqwerl management


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> But.... I did an acceptance speech



that was actually a vow to pay the membership dues.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> that was actually a vow to pay the membership dues.



Dang I'm late on those


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

We have imported the Wisconsin bloodline of monster size sqwerls


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Bed time here for youngins


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

If we have a decent season this year, we talking about letting in a couple new members in the qsm club.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

Pappy won't get in the bed fer quite a while.  Up most of da nite stirring stew.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

gotta put the cheekuns in da smoker 'bout 4am


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

I wish dem cheekuns would learn to smoke on their own.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm gonna call DirecTV, snd cancel the hallmark channel.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

your welcome


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

Did Pappy ever answer greg's pm? He was very concerned about it.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Appreciate it, fellas.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Especially around Christmas time


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't think he did, hw.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry bout your dog T


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

tell DirecTV I said "nah nah nah a nah nah... I am glad I got rid of y'all"


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I have the hallmark channel, the big O channel and the one that poo-pood duck dynasty blocked.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> But.... I did an acceptance speech



I thought you had all ready received an OABA


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

I have Dish.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

I didn't answer the pm... how inconsiderate of me.   I guess my billy genes kicked in


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

T, you gots about 3 or 4 gallons of 'maters I can borrow fer a year or two?


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

"A George divided against itself cannot stand!"-George Costanza


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

akern maker.... hahahaha  lol


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm starting to dislike Christmas.  I'm into the true meaning, not love, presents, and movies. It's about faith, family, and food


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Papp did you catch your latest antics in the last thread?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

Krun Valentine were a looker


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

missed it Bo$$. I will have to go back and look.

Been a bit bizzy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

I am worried 'bout T and that sellinbut stuff


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2014)

Useless Billy is useless.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't look good nekkid anymore.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

No maters here, pappy. I was too lazy to pick them and I just plowed them under.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't think I've ever looked good nekkid.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Funny song though


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Hay


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

It's all about that baste....that baste......


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Some sho nuff hottie's in there tooo


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Baste away


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Pm sent, PH.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

I cooked an awesome turkey last year. Ain't cooking another one.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Where hotties? ....


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Where hotties? ....



In the nekkid thread video


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Hottie flop!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Lemme go see.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Where in the name of a jug of cooking oil is Pnut? I am starting to worry about him.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

bbl

Pappy gots to go cook


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Where in the name of a jug of cooking oil is Pnut? I am starting to worry about him.



Me too, I thought about texting him.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Buncha pappys in hera


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Scrapy has good blood tracking dog stories.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

I am watching Hallmark now T


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

It is kinda scary


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Very quiet tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been home for three hours by myself and just now thought about turning the TV on. I'm not used to being able to watch tv.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I've been home for three hours by myself and just now thought about turning the TV on. I'm not used to being able to watch tv.



You should watch the riots with me tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

Afternoon


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon



Morning


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

Think I might manage the deer in the morning.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I ain't catchin up.. It's jus too much of a hassle


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

What up ..peeps?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

good luck


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ol wycliff n ph been hangin tough round hera lately.. Good ta see


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone going hunting in the morning?


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> good luck



Lucks fur people who ain't good.. I count on it often


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Flaaaap?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice'n oops


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

not going


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

need all the luck I can get


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Anyone going hunting in the morning?



Naw.. I'm gonna go help the company I work for out.. They need a big time player.. Gonna eat with tha fam at 5:00 then load up and pew pew pew.. Both kids in tow cuz the wife's Black Friday shoppin


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Nice'n oops



It was purdy cheap but ill take her


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

going to spend most of the day cookin


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> going to spend most of the day cookin



I cooked last year.. We rotate


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sup..ccherry


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> You should watch the riots with me tonight.



I'm watching Fox, what are you watching?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

Its just me and the kids so no rotating


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Yo, Wycliff!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Its just me and the kids so no rotating



I have two sisters and my parents.. We had it at my FIL's last weekend


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

Yo  Tp;


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yo  Tp;



that made  me giggle


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm watching Fox, what are you watching?



Pickers


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Pickers



They are getting junk. I wanna see broken glass and big screen tv's.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Seriously, I love that show.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'll seed y'all on the flip side.. Some of us have to work tamorrow


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Burn it down.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

I admire you, oops.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 26, 2014)

Just glad it's you and not me.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

pickers hera too


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

Pappy has added tree gallons of 'maters, 16oz of jalapenos, some salt, pepper, chili powder, garlic and paprika

starting to shape up some


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

How are you spending Thanksgiving, KyDawg?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> pickers hera too



Yall watching the Grand Ole Opry? What channel is it on?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> How are you spending Thanksgiving, KyDawg?



Gonna have all the kids and grandkids over here tomorrow and am headed to East Tennessee Friday.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall watching the Grand Ole Opry? What channel is it on?



WSM 650 from Nashville


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Just finished chapter 4 and don't like it, got to do summpin to it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

you going to south Ga Bo$$?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

I did Chapter 13.  It was easier than Chapter 4 or Chapter 7


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> WSM 650 from Nashville



I still listen to 650 sometimes Pappy. When I was a kid it would come in crystal clear at night in South Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> you going to south Ga Bo$$?



We are going to do our best to get down there Friday week if Colquitt County can get by Milton.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sounds like fun Bo$$


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Btw. Yuppp Thais all i got record bye bye of the sauce


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Hitting the shine.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

If in weasel wH.  Done


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Yup


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

12... Catch I on jddjd


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

Pappy's got nearly 12 gallons of stew simmering over an oak fire.

That's gonna be some goot eatin, I don't care who you are.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Bszksirm


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Btw. Yuppp Thais all i got record bye bye of the sauce



 scrapy


----------



## bigelow (Nov 26, 2014)

Pap be ba


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey folks......last o checked in we were still workin on Billy's lootin thread.  This stuff moves fast.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

I been trying to manage my deer


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Our record is what? Like 10 hrs?


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

......or, the states deer that frequent the land I hunt.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Our record is what? Like 10 hrs?



Dunno.....#newbie


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

#gonnagetmydrankon


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey BBH, you got anything this year?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Here is the record. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=819555

It's a little over 11


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

That's some fast billy right there....


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nope. Recently I've been lazy hunting. Tomorrow is my walk a mile into the woods hunt.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

#alreadydoingit


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

Good luck.  I hiked a long ways tonight too.  Got there a little early, and since I had time, I checked a place out I had been wanting to hunt a while now.

That's my favorite type of hunting, throw a climber on my back and find new trees to climb.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

Usually see more deer when I'm hunting spots that haven't been hunted much, so I move around a ton during deer season.  The rest of this year is pretty much gonna be trying to get jb jr on a deer.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I hunted a spot that has it's own tales of old timers. Supposedly, some guy killed a 300 pound buck out of this one stand, he supposedly killed it on Christmas Day so there wasn't anyone around to help him. He then quit hunting the stand because he had to leave the buck, because he couldn't move it.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know if the story is true, but the stand is exactly where his son told me it was, exactly the way he told me it was. There weren't road for miles back then.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

That's a big deer.  If I keep hunting this one property I'm on this year I'll have to break down and buy a 4 wheeler.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Someday I wanna kill a 300 pound GA deer. Probably won't happen


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> That's a big deer.  If I keep hunting this one property I'm on this year I'll have to break down and buy a 4 wheeler.



Billy has a Honda 4 wheeler for sale.  I will give you $50 if you tell me where it is, so I can get my 4 wheeler back.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Someday I wanna kill a 300 pound GA deer. Probably won't happen



I've killed 2 that barely cleared 200.  Don't think I'll ever get close to 300.  But dang, imagine how much cube steak you could cut out of one that big.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

I killed a 850 lbs deer earlier this year.  It was a cowhorn buck.  Looked a lot like a Jersey bull, but it was running wild in the pasture, and I am sure it was a Georgia wreckerd deer.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

300 lb  deer would look like a horse


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

A 120lb horse would look like a deers


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Nov 26, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I killed a 850 lbs deer earlier this year.  It was a cowhorn buck.  Looked a lot like a Jersey bull, but it was running wild in the pasture, and I am sure it was a Georgia wreckerd deer.



We need pics.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

I know a fella who honestly believes deer moo like cows.  It's funny.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Pappy sent me sum stew. I'll let ya know ifn it's goot ore not


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

I think PH and Billy done shot a black and white deer


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I know a fella who honestly believes deer moo like cows.  It's funny.



Does he go by jb0704?????


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 26, 2014)

How do pappy


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I think PH and Billy done shot a black and white deer



Is dat like a zebra but different???


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Does he go by jb0704?????



Nah.....i always knew there were cows on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Sup Mac


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Hope things are goin your way Mac


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

just like it but different


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> just like it but different



Sew it wood be same differnce. Right?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

nope just similiar


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

I think huntin would be a lot more exciting if I truly believed every moo I heard was a deer headed my way.  Kind-a envy the fella for that.


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Hope things are goin your way Mac



So so right now. Me and the kids headed for West Virginia for Thanksgiving. My wife is home going to have Thanksgiving with her family. 
Pretty tense before we left. Maybe some time away from each other will be good.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> nope just similiar



10 roger that


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hope your holiday goes well Mac.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> So so right now. Me and the kids headed for West Virginia for Thanksgiving. My wife is home going to have Thanksgiving with her family.
> Pretty tense before we left. Maybe some time away from each other will be good.



I still pray for you and your family every night Mac. I know what you are going thru. I hope everything works out for you and your family. 



You know we are here for you brother!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I think huntin would be a lot more exciting if I truly believed every moo I heard was a deer headed my way.  Kind-a envy the fella for that.



I would like to  think they sounded like squirrels I'd be on the edge of my seat the whole time


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Hils out. 


Mac y'all be safe on y'all's travels.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

Later hills


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Mt sent me this and said show it to mud...


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 26, 2014)

Lols


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

Same fella has seen multiple black panthers and has shot one critter he could not positively identify......the way he describes it sounds like a mix between a pig and an anteater.  Never found it.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

......was most likely somebody's poor dog.  That's the best any of us could figure.


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Hilsman and JB. Goin to be a good trip.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

Fella don't drank either.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Thanks Hilsman and JB. Goin to be a good trip.



You do any huntin in West Virginia?  I hear it's pretty good in some parts.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Mt sent me this and said show it to mud...


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Mt sent me this and said show it to mud...



Love it.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Kids are at Grammies, so wife and I just watched God's not dead. Pretty intense movie. Movies like that are good to watch to renew your faith.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Still praying for ya Mac, hope the holidays apart will give y'all a good break.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

Great movie


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry Mac. Hoping that things work out for you. If you ever need anything or anyone to talk to let me know.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Had a good bit of catching up to do. Y'all did good.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Great movie



I think so, my wife was a little upset about the ending. She wanted to know what happened to everyone after.


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Naked and afraid


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Still praying for ya Mac, hope the holidays apart will give y'all a good break.



Thanks mattech. Hoping for the best.


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Sorry Mac. Hoping that things work out for you. If you ever need anything or anyone to talk to let me know.



Definitely will boss.


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm going to go to bed now. See y'all tamara!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Night Mac.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2014)

nite Mac and everyone


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Night Wycliff


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Night all. Happy Thanksgiving, please remember those things that you are thankful for tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving folks!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2014)

well, it is nearly tamarra today.  I just finished the stew and put the cheekuns on to smoke.  They should be ready around 6am, so I will be up checking them later.

night all 

God bless

have a good trip Mac and be careful.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 26, 2014)

Got up to put presents under the tree. Not only did I forget to buy a tree I forgot the boys presents at walmarks.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving folks


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy turkey day.  I'm sitting in my truck waitin on the sun to come up.  I'm scared of the dark.  Gonna hunt till about 10.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice and windy outside. Good luck to lftt folks.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Got up to put presents under the tree. Not only did I forget to buy a tree I forgot the boys presents at walmarks.



Lol-ing all over the place in my deers stand


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Don't falls out.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Happy turkey day.  I'm sitting in my truck waitin on the sun to come up.  I'm scared of the dark.  Gonna hunt till about 10.



Just run real fast screaming and shooting off rounds, that's how I do it.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Oooooops+ I see down thera, bet he's tryin to shoot one them deras


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Oops a slow reader.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Eye recon I'll finish off this kung pow for break fast. I need a wife.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

My spot wind is ok. There's no deer left since I shot the last two does on Saturday


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

4 does so far. I'm gonna go out some pants on and come back out.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Naked and afraid



Been there too, mattech. Best of luck.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Kung pow


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Naked flop!^^^


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Find me one too, Mm. Don't want no skanks though.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I got chitrens.


----------



## ccherry (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy turkey day errybody! On the look out for some deers


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

too much yellow stuff left over after making devil eggs with the wife
what can I do with it


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

I saved a few yolks for stocking stuffers for the kids - they make great "super balls"


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Sounds like everyone in Franklin county is hunting this morning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Oops been catches up for two ourwa now


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pew pew pew.. Live from work and my manager just showed up.. Y'all kill a big un


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Oops been catches up for two ourwa now



Yes..yes I have.

I seed JeffC showed back up.. Hay..JeffC


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Burn it down



you need some bran in your diet


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Somebody shoot me a turkey.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Oops is the backbone of doller genrel


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

birthday boy is awake


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Got up to put presents under the tree. Not only did I forget to buy a tree I forgot the boys presents at walmarks.



Glad I was not lftt when I read this.. Deers do not like lol's all ova


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Yes..yes I have.
> 
> I seed JeffC showed back up.. Hay..JeffC



Hey ooops's......you's at work?


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Oops is the backbone of doller genrel



Dollar tree.. We hate them DG dudes


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzy causin erybody lol's dis moanin.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes I am.. JeffC


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy biphday chief


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

making a pumpkin pie and did not have enough pumpkin stuff - half filled shell


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Lols  @yalls lols


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Cramer making a half pie


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

strang just gave me a good idea
mixed the leftover yellow stuff from devil eggs with the pumpkin stuff -
whole pie


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Just had a little buck come through


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

TP ever get his pants on?


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Why did you not roll him.. PH?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> 4 does so far. I'm gonna go out some pants on and come back out.



My pants are off be a man


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Why did you not roll him.. PH?



Nah I shoot does


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Funny how I see deer when I hunt where I know they are


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Dollar tree.. We hate them DG dudes



Sorry, oops+. But me and Dolla Tree fixin to tangle in a court of law. I hope this don't effect our frentship.


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

strang is either on some deera or takin his pants off


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Got my pants on then a you know what hit me. Be back lftbp in a few.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Anybody ever walked up on a dude sittin in a tree stand wit no pants on......it's kinda weird!!!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Ol mossy oak is probably coming thru right now.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry, Jeff C! I thought I had the place to myself!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Sorry, oops+. But me and Dolla Tree fixin to tangle in a court of law. I hope this don't effect our frentship.



I read your complaint and I'm workin on it.. We just can't allow that kind of behavior in our stores.. That's why we banned you


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody ever walked up on a dude sittin in a tree stand wit no pants on......it's kinda weird!!!



It happens - well Quack inviting me and MM to hunt his Ameristep ground blind


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody ever walked up on a dude sittin in a tree stand wit no pants on......it's kinda weird!!!



I apologize .. I thought I was alone.. 'twas awkward fur me too


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolla Gentral neva had no problems wid it.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I got a buddy... well don't never try and slip up on him in a stand.


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

It's tuff working at the DG today, oops
but maybe Chief will bring you some of his birthday pie


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

We're more family friendly than those DG folk


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy new year


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

cramer said:


> It's tuff working at the DG today, oops
> but maybe Chief will bring you some of his birthday pie



Somebody brang me a turkey wang and giblets


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I gotta go bring in carts.. Bbl


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Y'all ain't gonna believe me but it's snowing what the beck


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Flap first


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Winnin


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Heck


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Somebody brang me a turkey wang and giblets



This pie is gonna be good - if Chief will share


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't believe PH.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2014)

Think I'll make a fatty for new year. And maybe some chili. I make some award winning chili


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Snow what in the world


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm missing the rut right now. Dang you bm.


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

color is a little off, but a little cool whip will fix dat
or miracle whip - depending if you're more into pumpkin or devil egg stuffing


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I don't believe PH.



Sure is can't believe it myself


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Y'all ain't gonna believe me but it's snowing what the beck



I believe in Santa so why wouldn't I believe you pappy. Never noed you to lie. Course I don't really know yu. You in the mountain. Talking head said you might got a little up dare


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Just had a little buck come through



Me too. And he's whining about no breakfast


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Two little ice pellets maybe sleet


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey be careful what you say. We got 10 guests watchin us.


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

pappy -better cover dem toes if it's snowin


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Take cover, PH!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

I got lost


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Watch those avalanches .. They'll wipe out the entire herd


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Taking cover


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

While we're waiting on Pappy or TP to catch us a deer -
is it environmentally safe to dispose of your out of date beer in the storm drain?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm thankful for pants


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Lookin fo rims


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I'm thankful for pants



me too! - guess I'll put mine on


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

No deras where I'm at


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Deviled egg pie gon be goot crama


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Lookin fo rims



you already down?
there's a place on 85 in Riverdale that rents rims


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

cramer said:


> While we're waiting on Pappy or TP to catch us a deer -
> is it environmentally safe to dispose of your out of date beer in the storm drain?



I think you should fined for lettin it go out of date.. Smh-ing


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Think I'm gon do one them mawk scrapes to bring in ol mossy horns


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Headin to 85


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Think I'm gon do one them mawk scrapes to bring in ol mossy horns


put your pants on first


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Can't go wrong there.. Do some feed grunts too.. Drives em nuts this time of year.


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I think you should fined for lettin it go out of date.. Smh-ing



wasn't me - Hankus wanted me to ask


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol-ing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Trespassin wit no pants on is goin a lil too far.


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

can I give my flop to Chief for his birthday - in case the pie isn't enough?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

I told that boy, "hey the rut's over."


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

cramer said:


> can I give my flop to Chief for his birthday - in case the pie isn't enough?



I'l take a deviled egg pie flop all day long cramer!


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy must be on one of them deera - or dat toe froze off


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Left my primos feed grunt at tha crib, smh-ing


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'l take a deviled egg pie flop all day long cramer!



It's deviled egg/pumpkin pie


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Mornin???


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Mornin???



afternoon


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy bufday chief


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

The ice pellet bottom just fell out what in the world


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Somebody done kilt all my deers.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Nothin like a turkey day overhang.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Hils-man done lost his time piece


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

About time for a nap.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Same thing in munt-row county tp


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hils done got in em las night.. Smh-ing again.. Attaboy


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Nothin like a turkey day overhang.



Kenny Stabler did his best work with a hangover - now go catch us a deer


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

I may get down and start a fire cave man style


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Carp?!?!?

Way off


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Bout to tear up some ritz crackers brb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

This toot is for Sinclair


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hils hangin over in da stand!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Aka mr. Fancypants


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Also brought a plate of spaghetti. i gets hongry in the stand


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Strang hunts in a fancy stand with a microwave.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Tp and strang look a like. Maybe a conspiracy


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Also brought a plate of spaghetti. i gets hongry in the stand



save some room for the turkey


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Strang hunts in a fancy stand with a microwave.



1%er


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Strang is rich


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Strang is rich



he probably gonna buy the rim rental store today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Rithch folk


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

I manage a family dolla, we high class not like dg and dolla tree


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

That's where I get all my monies


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Tp and strang look a like. Maybe a conspiracy



And we both not seein any deras


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm thankful for ice pellets and not rain


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I manage a family dolla, we high class not like dg and dolla tree



Strangs my boss.. I do the shopping carts


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Ice flop


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

What did the Mexican say when the houses fell on him?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Get off me homes


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> That's where I get all my monies



explains how you could afford to put a generator in the deer stand to run your appliances and hi fi deluxe stereo


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mornin, happy thanksgiving.  Good luck to those hunting.  I'm at the boy's last football practice this year.  Cold and windy.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Get off me homes



Lol-in again.. Is that racist. ?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Mernin jb


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 27, 2014)

There ya go, mm ^^^^


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Ice flop



good one


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mornin strang.  You shoot any more deer lately?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Lol-in again.. Is that racist. ?


NASCAR has nothing to do with it oops+


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Y'all leave me alone I'm ice deer hunting.  Rudolph may come along


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Mornin strang.  You shoot any more deer lately?



Just the one, been seeing them just lettin walk


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Strang=deer watcher


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy needs a snowmobile to get home


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Got two Bobcats in hera


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Y'all leave me alone I'm ice deer hunting.  Rudolph may come along



You running outta time if you're getting down at 10 - chute something


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> And we both not seein any deras



Still none. Them 4 I seed earlier was the lone survivors I guess.


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

cramer said:


> You running outta time if you're getting down at 10 - chute something



do you go by the forum clock ?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm gonna get high fer a while.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm gonna light a candle and watch it burn.


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm gonna get high fer a while.



Fuzzy musta made it to your stand


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

he got lost earlier, forgot his flashlight, used his candle up


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Still none. Them 4 I seed earlier was the lone survivors I guess.



What were they names tp, or were they new comers?

 We name our does at our club


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2014)

wife said I stink - take a shower so we can see our new grand daughter

Happy Thanksgiving all!
Happy birthday Chief!
Catch us some deera guys


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

We got Priscilla, fat julie, sexy tail Lisa. Been watchin'em on trail cam all year. Fat Julie is 4 1/3 years old, hope I can tag out on her today


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Don't name our bucks, we give them social security numbers


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

257-45-2559 just came through feed gruntin, couldn't get a shot though


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok, I gots to get down so I can go eat pote chops and butta beans for thanksgiving


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Still full from spaghetti though


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

cramer said:


> wife said I stink - take a shower so we can see our new grand daughter
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving all!
> Happy birthday Chief!
> Catch us some deera guys



Have fun crama!


----------



## karen936 (Nov 27, 2014)

yall been busy


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sup cousin Karan???


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

That buck and I share the same ssn.. Whodathunkit


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

I like to get drunk and have good times


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy turkey day useless ones!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I like to get drunk and have good times



That pretty much describes me most of the time


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Kilt some birds the thanksgiving morning


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

About to call it at 10 it's been fun


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

I would have let that one duck walk


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Good job DHD.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Next time invite me dhd


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

DHD a duck slaya


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

The husband leavin to hunt chick ain't even married?? Ol dude called her out.. Smh-ing


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

And I was actually feelin bad cuzz the "Billy Boyz" derailed her tread.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll marry her


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol ing at strangs ss#, its very close mine.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice woody dhd


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Too late, Mm. I'm first in line.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I feel soooooo much better right now.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

It's on like donkey Kong, Mm and dhd.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It's on like donkey Kong, Mm and dhd.



We gonna kill the wabbit


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Got da truck loaded to head to camp afta lunch


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I gotta bad habit.....kiwll da rabbit!!!


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> The husband leavin to hunt chick ain't even married?? Ol dude called her out.. Smh-ing



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=822326&highlight=


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol....


----------



## bigelow (Nov 27, 2014)

Hittin the sauce early taday. Coffee and brandy.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 27, 2014)

That's funny.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry about your dog son.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

I like to have women I never had.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

You got it, Mm.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd like to have a decent one I've never had though.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Hittin the sauce early taday. Coffee and brandy.



Me too. No brandy though.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ol girl will tell one..eye reckon


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Billy and friends


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Rit back at you.. Wycliff . Hope all y'all have a good un


----------



## bigelow (Nov 27, 2014)

Oops I drankin already.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Oops I drankin already.



I seed that.. You gon have to let me catch up bout 5:00. Then we can get some infractions


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2014)

It's lonely when your all alone


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Ash, come over to pops house at 7 plenty of food


----------



## karen936 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Ash, come over to pops house at 7 plenty of food



gonna have half the neighborhood over this afternoon, but tell everyone I said hey


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm thankful for y'all.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm thankful for y'all.



Me too.. Big guy.. Whera ya been?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm thankful for the good stuff.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Flap it.. Nutnut


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

What I miss?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hay, pnut. I've been worried about you.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Carp.. TP throwed oft my setup


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

Woods, ooops.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Killed a 30 pt buck.  New world record.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

All kinda stuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> What I miss?



We done ate NutNut!!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

How many'd ya kilt?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Many sorries, oops+.


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

That 3 day turned into a 4 day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Still got some peecan pie left NUT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

I ate all the peecans off the top though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> how many'd ya kilt?



18 × 6


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Toe up from da flo up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

oops makin a dolla today.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I love all y'all.


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll take it chief!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Y'all are the best.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

#bestfriendsfoeva


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bout to go bust my gut and do it again!


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tp making me misty I'd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

Anybody kilt anything?


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy birthday chief!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Group hug... I love group hugs


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Take Care my Friends.......hope all of you waller in the goodness and Thanksgiving that is spread all ova throughout the day today!!!

Yall have a good'un!!!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Winnin^^^


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Later JeffC.. Have a good thanksgiving and birthday


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

I left that one dangling ooops!


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

Later chief!


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ooops got a dangling flop!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I almost had to call 911. Bout broke my leg jumping off the couch and running out the back door to get my gun. Had a doe come running by and stopped and was staring behind her... .....then she just bedded down.


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd shoot her then.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Take Care my Friends.......hope all of you waller in the goodness and Thanksgiving that is spread all ova throughout the day today!!!
> 
> Yall have a good'un!!!



You to chief. And most of the rest of you too


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

I would have shot that it needs managing


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2014)

Choot her and send some harvest pics


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

She done got up and gone now. Right back to where she ran from. Hopefully she'll bring her dad back.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

My TV won't start, thanksgiving is cancelled


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like I'm gonna go sit in front of best buy till tomorrow see y'all later


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Tp having a gay ole time


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Have you checked the oil, PH?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. is just here, Mm.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Youtubing some mrusic.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I feel real good though.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Have you checked the oil, PH?



Seems full, capacitors have gone out.  Typical samsung issue


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would shoot that doe fur hurtin your foot.. TP.. Y'all go get fuzzy out of the political forum.. He's tryin ta burn it down again


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh my


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Setup


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanksgiving flap


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

She's halfway did


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

How are we gonna watch football thanksgiving is ruined I tell ya


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Go loot yoself one of TP's tv's.. He got plenty


----------



## bigelow (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy TG ereyone. #4.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Tp is rich


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Happy TG ereyone. #4.



Drink up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## bigelow (Nov 27, 2014)

My brotherinlaws wives are getting mad at them for drinking. They said it was my fault.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Bigs slap them on the bottom and tell them to loosen up


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Good advice!^^^^


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Good song, Mm. I been lissning to The New South by HWjr. Good song also.

Lissen to "I'm in the mood" by Corey Smith. The live version by 10th row concerts.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving useless ones.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Eye recon it is


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2014)

Billy said the warden gave him a 3 hour pass so he's gonna see how far he can get away in 3 hours.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy turkey day.. Bama and Bo$$


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

TV still broken guess I will be useless


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

In about 45 mins I'm done hauling buggies for the day..woot woot


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Still gotta go put brakes on my wheeler.. Dang kids can wear a set out quick.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I will abstain from the reebs until that lil project is finished


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

The Accident part 4

_*Present Day*_

Billy was back to watching the tire store. Owney and Alonzo had left and about the most trouble they had caused him, was two hours of Surveillance on the tire store, with their silly dart game. But he was back at his table by the window and realized his roofing nails had worked better than he could have dreamed off.

No less that than 6 cars and trucks came to K&H that afternoon. No more than that either. Billy was watching the last of these pull up to the tire store about 10 minutes before closing time. This one was a creepy minivan and the guy driving it was dressed head to toe in camo.  He knew the Kid driving it was matt and matt had gone to tech for 5 years.  He heard that Winder Technical School was tough. Billy got along okay with matt, but could never figure out why he pronounced his name with a small m. He figured matt had run over a stump in the woods while day hunting. He had tried to get him into night hunting but he knew you couldn’t tell those college boys anything.

Everything was in place now for Billy to put the second phase of his plan into action. He finished his last beer and stepped out on to the sidewalk for a smoke break.  The WW was covered up with cigarette smoke due to the happy hour crowd and Billy needed a break from it.

Lurdy Wanaby  a deputy for the Sherriff’s Department rode slowly up Minor Street and rolled the window down on his cruiser when he saw Billy standing in front of the WW. “Old man Hoel is missing 6 chickens, don’t reckon you know nothing about that do you Lefty.  Billy bit his lip in rage, he hated that name, it was very hurtful and Lurdy knew it."  As he fought the urge to jump Lurdy  right then, he said “You know I can’t carry but 4 chickens at a time Lurdy. Billy mumbled something about the Deputy as walked back into the WW and lit up one of those cheap generic Cigarettes.

Billy had tried E-Cigarettes, but just could not afford to buy the 4 packs a day he was used too.

Billy was feeling good in spite of his exchange with Lurdy, he could almost see his old truck going out the road with those four Donuts on it. Yep Billy thought, I am finally going to have one up on all the people in this town, who thought I would never amount to much.

*Lots of years earlier*

As TP watched the ambulance head out Wash Gun toward the Urgent care, he noticed a fireman putting that chain saw on the back of a fire truck.The same saw he had found still running laying by Billy’s mangled scooter.  About that time the Georgia state trooper walked up to him and said “I understand you were the first person on the scene.”   TP said yes he was the first person there. “Did you see anything of the ordinary Mr. Wilvis, you know, something that didn’t fit or was out of place?” asked the trooper. TP thought for a minute or two before he responded. “Now that you mention one thing seemed kinda odd.” He answered.  “And what was that Mr. Wilvis?” the trooper said, trying to prod TP to continue.  “Whoever stole my posted signs left one on the ground?” 

To be continued..........


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Reebs do not enhance my mechanical abilities


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Good read... Day huntin had me lol-ing


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Loling at the little "m"..... good stuff, KD!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Check out Scrapy's latest in the deer hunting w/dogs forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey Pnut person. Where you been. I was bout to take a search warrant out on you.


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## peanutman04 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hay bo$$! Been doin a little hunting and such.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Hay bo$$! Been doin a little hunting and such.



Such, can take up a lot of time.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Awesome story Bo$$, felt like I was there.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey Nut, happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Awesome story Bo$$, felt like I was there.



You were, little m.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

The wife and I were home alone last night. Y'all want me to post a picture from last night of our fun?


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

We got in em! As oops would say.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 27, 2014)

Good stuff.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh boy


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

As Charlie Daniels said....  There's some things in this world you jus caint explain.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Good story boss


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm back and stuffed as a tick!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving yall


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Deer god I'm stuffed.  My position for the foreseeable future will be here on the couch with my redman and a beer.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice read bo$$


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Fake Christmas trees are heavy


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

mattech said:


>



Did a hippie explode on you?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Reebs do not enhance my mechanical abilities



Yes they do, it's all in your perspective.  Sounds like u need more reebs


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Did a hippie explode on you?



Something like that. Lol


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanksgiving flop


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Afternoon Hils and bigs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

matttechnicolor


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Just sitting around, listening yo everyone yap.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone wanna go for a ride?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm watching football, and women put up Christmas stuff


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Upity car, mattech.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Upity car, mattech.



Werd


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Mt TV finally came on, thanksgiving is saved


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Sweet baby Jesus, mattech-.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, mattech-.



It's not Christmas yet


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, mattech-.



I didn't know what I looked Luke when my wife took the picture, but I benefited from it.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Just found out I have a great uncle that owns 100 acres in commerce.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

I wonder if its worth going up and hunting.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The Accident part 4
> 
> _*Present Day*_
> 
> ...



Good job boss loled at Billy. Can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Did a hippie explode on you?



I loled  on my self and the floor


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey milkman


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm lfdc


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I'm lfdc



Eboler you in jail?


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Lftt.  Late but I'm hera


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Guess I'll call the bossman later and tell him I ain't comin in tomorrow


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Kinda windy


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

And the sun is in my eyes


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Forgot my lucky chula nut farm hat


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

I have noticed hank hill only comes in for the flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Bigs is lerkn


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Sup fuzzy


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Eboler you in jail?



Live from da couch


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

I ate too much pecan pie.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

I did not try the deviled egg pie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving ya'll !!  I gotta go to work . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

I was told not to make fun of people today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

No jokes.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't think you can do it Mig lol


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Just ate dessert. Stuffed again


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

I am bout to go to sleep watching the Cowboys/Eagled game with my boys. We watched the replay of the 1980 UGA/Fla. game and one of the most famous plays in UGA History.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am bout to go to sleep watching the Cowboys/Eagled game with my boys. We watched the replay of the 1980 UGA/Fla. game and one of the most famous plays in UGA History.



I'm just waiting on the LSU/TAMU game to kick off.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

That'll be a good one bama


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow I looked up an we were all asleep here


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Just ate dessert. Stuffed again



I'm gonna go hit the pumpkin pie don't care if my stomach is already poked out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Yup fam is late again


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just waiting on the LSU/TAMU game to kick off.



Dont know why, but I picked LSU


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

I see old man Hoel is in here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Boss going to win lots of money


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Boss going to win lots of money



I started with 75 got up to 496 and then lost it all


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Ballin'


Just went for a ride.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Ballin'
> 
> 
> Just went for a ride.


Is that one of the space future cars?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Wife just got back from shopping.  She said it was the zombie apocalypse


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Is that one of the space future cars?



Um yea, it was pretty sweet.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Um yea, it was pretty sweet.



Looks nice.  I need a new car soon, maybe billy can steal one for me


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Looks nice.  I need a new car soon, maybe billy can steal one for me



You can have them $700/month car payments. I'm to cheap to pay that.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> You can have them $700/month car payments. I'm to cheap to pay that.



Sheeeeeew eeeeeee.  My commuter car has 231000 miles on it. No payments.  Gets me from a to b


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Can it fly, mattech? It looks about as complicated as a space ship


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice looking ride matt.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Does it plug in?


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Nice looking ride matt.



Thanks, but its my uncles car, he let me drive it.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Sheeeeeew eeeeeee.  My commuter car has 231000 miles on it. No payments.  Gets me from a to b



My truck has been payed off for 8 years, and I sure don't want another payment.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Can it fly, mattech? It looks about as complicated as a space ship



He had it in Eco mode, but wouldn't let me put it in sport mode to find out. Lol I didn't get it over 60.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Wife just got back from shopping.  She said it was the zombie apocalypse



Mine are gearing up for combat. I think they said they plan to leave the house at midnight.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Just drove by all the shopping centers in McDonough, parking lots are already packed.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Mine are gearing up for combat. I think they said they plan to leave the house at midnight.



Wife said their were lines quarter mile long at best buy and walmart.  She drove thru the parking lot at the Dawsonville outlets and said there wasn't a parking space anywhere.

My wife is crafty so all she went to was Michaels in cumming.  We are decorating for Christmas now.  I should say her and the girls are and I'm here being useless.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll just pay full price and go huntin rather than wait in line for a day. I don't get the black Friday stuff


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

I need to be in the woods in the morn.  They are full rut


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Big buck who threatened to shoot you?


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Some trespasser. He was DRUNK, like bad drunk. 


He couldn't have hit the broadside of a barn


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

He told me he was going to shoot me... the bolt on his gun was open.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Boooyaaah


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Black Friday is not for me.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I almost pulled a mattech in there and got threw out.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Once you go black Friday, you never go back.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Time to go sell some TV's, bbl


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Folks just standing in the isles tzlking, blocking the isles.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

We got two items. Went To Check Out A ND It Was A Three Hour wait.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm uploading a video of my cousin shooting my dads cannon. I post it when its done.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I told t.p. we couldn't get her toy.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

It was bad after that.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

She didn't under stand the $12 toy three hour checkout deal.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

She threw a fit in Anderson s.c.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

People were looking.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

The ambulance was there when we got there.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Go the next day and buy it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Cultute club thanks givimg


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I told them if they looked at us again they were gonna get a free ride in that ambulampse.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

We went to hooter thojgh. It was GOOD?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Folks just standing in the isles tzlking, blocking the isles.



Billy said he has done of best shoplifting in these type situations.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

That a boy T


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

You typing is off from the alcohol.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks, mattech.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Billy said he has done of best shoplifting in these type situations.



Good idea, bbl


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> The ambulance was there when we got there.



Was Red driving it?


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Somebody call the ampalamps


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I drove 100 miles for hot wings and no toys.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

It was a cluster.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

We got eggrolls and curry


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Walmarks was wall to wall freaks


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Should call it walfreaks.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

KD is doing some good writing.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm lovin it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Google "The People of Walmart"

Some interesting things over there.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> He told me he was going to shoot me... the bolt on his gun was open.



That's scary


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

"The Accident" Chief. Also happy birthday Chief. Hope it was a good'n


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Birfday Chief, enjoyed the visit.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

That was pretty cool, mattech.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

I like a freak


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

He needs a longer fuse, mattech.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

That's good redneck fun.  My wife wouldn't understand.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Weirdos here i cant make fun of them


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

There is no fuse, just a small hole that you pile up black powed on top. The bang on the video does not do it justice. Lol


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Weirdos here i cant make fun of them



Sure you can


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> There is no fuse, just a small hole that you pile up black powed on top. The bang on the video does not do it justice. Lol



That hole is for a thing they call cannon fuse


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> "The Accident" Chief. Also happy birthday Chief. Hope it was a good'n



Thanks bbh1. Not bad!!!



KyDawg said:


> Happy Birfday Chief, enjoyed the visit.



Thanks BO$$....it was my pleasure as always!!


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> That hole is for a thing they call cannon fuse



My dads friend built it, he drilled a hole and then drill a small divit for the powder to sit. Its not really needed though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy done had to let out his belt 2 notches and maybe have to let out another notch in a bit.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> My dads friend built it, he drilled a hole and then drill a small divit for the powder to sit. Its not really needed though.



I'm just


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey chief


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy's got some brass with a 3/4in hole, 2in OD and 13in long.  It would make a nice cannon.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I'm just



After we shot it, my dad mentioned buying some fuses for it. Lol


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Hay


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

wouldn't be as strong as steel, but it would sure be fun to fire off a brass cannon.  Wonder what kinda shot I could put in it?

Maybe crusT would make me some wheels.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Goot cannon flop pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

hay, hay, hay.... it's fat Pappy


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey chief



Evenin Matt.....nice cannon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Howdy FAT Pappy!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy's Brass flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> wouldn't be as strong as steel, but it would sure be fun to fire off a brass cannon.  Wonder what kinda shot I could put in it?
> 
> Maybe crusT would make me some wheels.




I've done tried to load up some bb's in this one, but the guy who made it for my dad made him promise we won't put anything in it. Lol


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Didn't see know deers tanight.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

thanks hils.

Howdy Chief, you fat or FAT?


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks chief


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> I've done tried to load up some bb's in this one, but the guy who made it for my dad made him promise we won't put anything in it. Lol



I would like to bore one to fit 12ga slugs.  Now you gots someting to play wid.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Mt is a scAlper


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Buddy of mine has got one and fired it over here about 10 times or so, never bothered the dogs, then he rapid fired a 22 magnum and freaked them out.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy is munching on pecans.  I could eat a 5 gallon bucket of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> thanks hils.
> 
> Howdy Chief, you fat or FAT?



I'm just pleasantly plump, Pappy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Fixin to get a slice of peecan pie Pappy, then I'll be FAT.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Buddy of mine has got one and fired it over here about 10 times or so, never bothered the dogs, then he rapid fired a 22 magnum and freaked them out.



We had to search for the dog afterwords. Lol


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy loves him some peacan pie, but the sugar ain't good fer him, so Pappy just munches on peacans.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy did eat him a slice of punkin cake with peacans on it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy is my alter ego.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Here is an up close of the cannon.




..


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Flap


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Flip


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

We were supposed to be halfway to fla by now, but in-laws are very sick.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice mattech. He put some lathe time in that.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Nice mattech. He put some lathe time in that.



Yes he did, I wanna say he built it to military specs, just scaled down a whole lot.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

that looks like a lot of fun to me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy is a full puppy.  2 much to eat 2day.  Billy shoulda cook by and stolt some of it from me.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Bang!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

how dee bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

We took some leftovers to Billy. He asked if we had any wine he could wash them down with.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy needs to invent the shrinking meal.  After you eat it, it shrinks to 1/2 size.  That way you could eat more without feeling so bad afterward.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey Pappy, I am already into the turkey sammiches.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We took some leftovers to Billy. He asked if we had any wine he could wash them down with.



that's strange.  I gave Billy a bottle of wine and he asked if we had any leftovers.

Me thinks Billy has a new business plan working


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy smoke 5 cheekuns and made a big pot of stew.  No turkey fer Pappy this year.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

I bet Billy is going into the fine truck dining bidness.  He is always scheming something


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy gotta be at work early in da morning.  Long 1/2 day of work ahead.  I wonder why Pappy is such a slave driver?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Turkey sandwiches with bacon... yum


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

I got nothing


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

I wish Pappy weren't gonna make me work tamarra


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

wanna leftover turkey sammich?  Bo$$ has got plenty of dem Mat


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy wonders why da Billy strangs is outdoing da drivelers?

We 'spose to be more useles than them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy and Dylan is watching Ben Hur.  Waiting on da horse race to start.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Right now da boats is having a weiney roast er sumptin.  They got a fire going anyway.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

well, da weiney roast is over and they are on a Caribean cruise now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Don't look like the stateroom service is much though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

The meals look kinda skimpy too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

skimpy meal flop


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Has the harness racing started yet Pappy?


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Isn't that when the guy actually died?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

No harness racing yet.  I am waiting fer da bettin windders to open. Me and Billy are putting $100 on the Roman.  He can't keep losing that race like he did the last 4 times I watched this movie.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

I can feel it in my bones.  Da Roman is gonna win tonight.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Bet da farm on it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

he is watching dem white horses again.  I bet he wants to race them again.  Ben Hur is a sucker fer a white team of horses.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Good thanf for beer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Good thang Ben Hur ain't in Ferguson.  He would be called a racist there.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

They shut down the protesting in Ferguson.  Passed a law saying you had to fill out a job application for every day you protested. 

Nobody showed up tanight


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

4 stores were broken into yestaday.  Only thing they left was da workboots.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Ferg dont want the ebt


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

The Roman will win if he can keep the wheels on it.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Let it burn.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I've done a lot of stuff today.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

I told him to get him some steel spokes this time.  I thank he listened to me.  

just between you and me, I think the Roman has some anger issues.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Feeling top notch right now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

T, y'all working tamarra?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

And saturday, pappy. No one likes me right now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

T, I saw a guy burning some 7018 1/4 rods yesterday...  He used them to weld RR tracks together


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

T, In da shop, or out erecting some steel?


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Dang, cabelas web site keeps crashing


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

The two Billy threads that drew the most viewer, were the "Monster Buck Killed..." thread and the "Lootin to live thread". Guess we need one that says "Monster buck killed in Ferguson lootin".


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

flapper


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The two Billy threads that drew the most viewer, were the "Monster Buck Killed..." thread and the "Lootin to live thread". Guess we need one that says "Monster buck killed While lootin' in Ferguson ".



FIFY boss


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Both, pappy. We bizzy right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> FIFY boss



Why the while, it could have said during or as.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe

"Monster Looter Killed by Billy's Buck in Ferguson"


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The two Billy threads that drew the most viewer, were the "Monster Buck Killed..." thread and the "Lootin to live thread". Guess we need one that says "Monster buck killed in Ferguson lootin".



Guess I'm up for a buck fiddy then?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

the buck were a PO-PO undercover agent

T, that is good.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Ben Hur is back home with da goot lookin chick.  Hope he don't find out about his mama being sick agin.

He gets angry when he finds that out.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Monster buck shot while looting feed store.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Wife's shoppin lil oops at grams house n me n medium oops watchin heaven is for real.. The wife saw this prior to our PCB trip this year.. On that trip medium's appendix went out.. His names Colten.. Mines Todd ., jus like the movie.. My wife was a basket case durin surgery


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Gonna go write my speech.. Bbl


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Per my research, this was the most viewed Billy thread of all time pushed over 19,000 views
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=788551&highlight=billy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

I bet she was oops... great movie, btw.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Monster buck shot while looting feed store.



I like it!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

The one oops had was the most viewed in a while


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

wonder if that protesting buck had qwenty inch chromes on it?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

bbh fined 12,599 points for questioning a member of executive management.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

I think PETA is passing out latex protection in an effort to control the deer population.  Don't think the deer are cooperating too well though


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> bbh fined 12,599 points for questioning a member of executive management.



I ain't seen a fine like dat in quite a while.

Keep running yo mouf BBH... Me and Bo$$ can use da cash.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

blatant disregard fer da Bo$$ right there, I tell ya.

Blatant

Fine him agin Bo$$, just to show him ya can!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Billy needs him some new qwentytoo donuts.....

fine him agin, Bo$$


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm preti too up from the foar up. Right now.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Herro, k.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Boss righting some good words.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2014)

What about a wood duck roost shoot and the game warden showed up.

Wat eye mis /


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> bbh fined 12,599 points for questioning a member of executive management.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I ate. at hooters tooo night.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

It was goot.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

t.p. liked it too.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I ate wangs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

Werkin holidays sucks, pay is good.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

She a the a cheesy thang.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Good workers are hat to find.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2014)

bbh1 left town.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I ate. at hooters tooo night.



t.p. drove home.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

bbh left afore he gots another fine.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Under the new rules 12,599 is my limit without my boss's approval.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been missen big bucks.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm still here, K.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

t.p. = designated driver


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2014)

They leave at 6:30, Iget there at 7


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

bbh done gone ninjie on us.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

K is gonna stock the woods with Wisconsin deer.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I drank a lot of beers tonight.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

goot thang T started t.p. drivin at an early age.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2014)

bbh= upset fine payer


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2014)

just released some wisconon big buck deer here.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

And I did some other thanks.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> K is gonna stock the woods with Wisconsin deer.



Don't do it K.... Wisconsin done stocked their woods with them Wisconsin deer, and everbody wants to hunt there now.  Your club will be overrun with Billys if you do that.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I was not the dd.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Or was I?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> bbh= upset fine payer



It was his first K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2014)

one was I ballinthe corn on my 4 wheeler this mornin.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Wisconsin buck flopper


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm wachng the wedding crashers noe.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a girl angry at me now.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

That's probably what they'll do with my fine payment, put some Wisconsin deer outside of the lodge for Billy


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't care though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

I wonder if Billy made is reservation for the black Friday deer hunt over at Malcom's High Fence Deer Heaven?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've done WAY worse things with my points than give Billy deer, though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

T keeps da wemmins mad at him from Thanksgiving til Feb 15th.

Says he saves at least 1200 a year in gifts.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Dats why T likes his wemmins to have a birthday in November, December or January.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

That saves him at least another 200 a year


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

You got it pappy.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

They all cra cra cra.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

God bless you, k.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2014)

I keep getten kick off by the web, we at camp & it works sometimes.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I canhrly sententious e.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

See to tips.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

See to type


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

mattech nedz to grow up


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Idoto#


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Panter Cats in dem woods K.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

flapper


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> God bless you, k.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

R y'all watching me?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Imout


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

black panter cats.

dat way you can't see dem when da seek up on ya at night.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

T celebrating turkey day.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Night mens


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Been a copy day


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Good day


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2014)

I changed my avatar. Y'all like?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Tc, t.p.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

I had thanksginy at Hooters.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Da betting windders just opened.... Want me to put one down fer you Bo$$?

What 'bout you T? I'm sure you want some of this action.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2014)

P T= knurD


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Love you, jeffc


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Me and k Adam L's.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

I am going to Big Stone Gap tomorrow. Leaves should be pretty.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

K at epLs


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

MD and k Ade pals


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

wonder if dat Roman is gonna run da goot spokes this time?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Put 12,599 big ones down for me boss.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Me and k are pals.<<<<


----------



## T.P. (Nov 27, 2014)

Foot night. Evrhomnes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

later T


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

flapp


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

flappaf


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Bets are down.  windders are closing in 2 minutes, if anybody else wants in on a sure thang.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

that princess chick in da purpel dress is a goot lookin wermen


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Ben Hur skrippin off his blue robe... getting ready to TCB


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

I drank the awesoms sauce


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Da flaps are up.....

and da r off...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

lookin goot so far... Roman in da lead.... Eygptian crashed in #2 curve.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

I did good i didnt make fun of the dot head or the china man


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

I liked the dot head boy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Crash in turn 4... it was the Corinthian...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Eye recon its time to loot


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

2 cart crash in da back skrait.

Our Roman is still looking goot.  In da lead and sqweezin da Jew up agin da inside wall.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Crash in turn 4... it was the Corinthian...



I cant see it, was it the 1st Corinthian?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Night TP


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Have fun Bo$$


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

OH NO... Da Roman done crashed.... 

I didn't think he would fall for that trick agin, like he did last time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Im on the last sip


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

I see a ninjy from down South.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Lost my pride in the back stretxh


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I cant see it, was it the 1st Corinthian?



nah... it were 2 Corintian... he crashed at 4:12... couldn't make it to 4:13


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Who beat? Pappy


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

T done put a hankerin for hooters on me.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm a failure at growing up.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

I can't do it


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

I made four dates tonight.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

sorry Bo$$, it was da Jew.  He won it agin.  I tell you his luck has got to break soon.  Surely da Roman will win da next one.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzy... you get a back perm or something?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

fuzzy musta been playin his gitfiddle and sangin to 'em agin.

Them girls are suckers for a fuzzy back perm, gitfiddles, and sangin


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Pappy you said it was a lock and I bet 12,599 big ones on it. bbl I got to go rebalance the books.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2014)

Lots of lonely womenz


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Bo$$, just fine BBH another 12,599.  Problem solved


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

Bo$$, I don't know how dat Jewish boy keeps winning dat race.  it just ain't possible I tell Ya.... ain't possible

He must have the fix in on it, but we will get him next time fer sure.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd be out of points Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

bbh, you gotta learn da art of deficit points and how to print you more whenever ya need them... just don't let Bo$$ know it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Dang Pappy made me lose a wad that would choke a horse.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

We can close this tonight


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm gonna be up late


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the idea Pappy. I now suddenly have 100000 new points


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2014)

2 problems solved... 

Bo$$ can fine BBH, and BBH will still have plenty of points.

easy peasy, lemon sqweezy


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Billy says this is almost as easy as printin out new harvest records.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2014)

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving today. I've got to get going early tomorrow...catch up with yall later!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Be safe Chief.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Old man Hoel is in here. That was your cameo appearance in Chapter 4


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hope you had a good birthday and Thanksgiving, Chief.  Be safe and enjoy tomorrow


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey mattech


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey Wycliff, hope you had a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Well I am gonna cruise around and see if any chaos is developing anywhere.


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Yo!


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Its getting late fast


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm bouncing in and out mattech.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm sweepy. I was up at 4AM


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Im debating if I should ride down to tractor supply at 6 a.m.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Night all, next Stop Big Stone Gap.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Night Bo$$. Have fun


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2014)

7 mo hrs . .


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

6.5 mo owas


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2014)

Quack quack quack quack quack.....take em boom bloom boom boom bloom




Dang we all missed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

pewpewpew


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

juan howa and fiddy menuttz !!


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

15 mow minutes


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

I seriously slept two hours dragged myself out of bed to come buy a gun safe.


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Gonna come back later to puck it up.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey?


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey hey hey!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2014)

Gotz to get ready!!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm about to go lftbp again.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Morning what did I miss this
ones about done


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

That is a nice looking gun
safe at the tractor supply place


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

But I didn't get up 
I stayed in bed


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

There no way I'm going
near any shops today


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't like to shop


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Is that just too to 2 weird


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm all by myself here


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

My dog just demanded me to feed him


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

demanding blue tick


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Wonder if I could close this one
all by myself


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Probably not much fun


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Just pushing the thread like that


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Especially if you have nothing to say


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

And I really don't have anything to say


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't hunt PEw pew pew


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I just ramble along


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

singing a song


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

It's lonely in hera


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

It's cold this morning


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Had a nice quiet Thanksgiving


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Got to see my youngest two 
grandsons


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

and my daughters new boyfriend


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Seems like a nice guy


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Saw my son. His wife was sick 
she didn't come.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

All in all nice day with good food.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I went to bed early


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Got up early this morning


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

TP must be asleep on the back porch


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

TP I need some coffee


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Coffee flopped it


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey Fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Now I don't have to talk to myself


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Unless you gonna ignore me


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

You being a club of one now.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Fuzzy not talking


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Fuzzy reading back


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

It's just useless stuff Fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Who left the door open its so cold


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 28, 2014)

I didnt miss much


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hubby still in bed


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

No you didn't


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm just pushing the thread along


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 28, 2014)

I hate being hung over


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry you hungover but did you have
a good time getting that way


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

did you stay at your parents house


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hair of the dog Fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I could be in bed warm as a bug
in a rug instead im in hera


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Fuzzy done left me


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Morning Mguthrie


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nothing going on in hera


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

TP frozen on the back porch


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I hate talking to myself


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Everyone it out shopping


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Black Friday is for the birds


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 28, 2014)

I see. Your not supposed to have that much fun by yourself


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

TP is hiding


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Well hello thera


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 28, 2014)

Might have more fun shopping today


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

It's not fun it's called bored


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't like to shop


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm showing off my new avatar. You like


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

And you couldn't drag me to the mall


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I sure hope TP is making coffee


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I don't like to shop



I don't mind a little shopping. As long as it's for tools or huntin stuff. I just hate spending munies


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Fuzzy having another drank to
feel better


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah don't like to spend to much either


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Local gun shop had a sale last week
we went a little nuts


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 28, 2014)

My SO just brought me a cup. Fixin to load up and go to the club


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks like we may shut this down


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'd make a cup of hot chocolate
but all I have is coconut milk and
it doesn't taste right with that


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 28, 2014)

Where's fuzzy wuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yep we getting close


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

He's gots a hangover


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hangovers not good


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Almost that time


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Getting really close now


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

flopping time


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 28, 2014)

Fuzzy goin to lock it down


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Close it up flop


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 28, 2014)

By by boo boo


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

Fuzzy not hera


----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Nov 28, 2014)

New one started.


----------

